# I love you KP but look what you've done to me...



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been getting this forum for some time and I read it daily. I've learned a thing or two and everyone seems totally nice. I figured it's about time I join in. Why not, I've got two cents...

So here I am with my first post and all I can say is that if I stay here I'm going to be in TROUBLE! 

First there was the Tuesday promotion from Yarn Paradise. 
Then the Tuesday Morning sales.
Finally the Big Lots yarn sale.

Yikes!

A girl could go bust!

But I love you all anyhow - possibly even more for the info - and I think I might be able to contribute. If not, at least make some friends and have some fun.

So...look out...I'm in!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I always used to say it was cheaper than therapy. Now I'm not so sure!!!!!! Welcome from Texas. It is a great site but sure can cut into knitting time. Love it anyhow.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

All I can say is that it looks like a lot of fun is ahead for you. Happy knitting.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. That's why I keep coming back to this site. Everyone is so nice. But when it comes to knitting I've got OCD. Nothing cuts into knitting time. I must finish and start anew...


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, welcome from NL,Canada, happy knitting!!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can see I'm going to like it here...I can use some knitting pals.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds like you are going to liven us up! Welcome. Can always use another enthusiast.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm lively now. That's because my latest project has been put on hold while I try to finagle someone's stash on Ravelry. I've got stashes of yarn starting from the '80's and this is the year of stash busting (darned New Year's resolution). So much the worse I went to Big Lots today...


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

A warm welcome from Perth, Western Australia. This site is UNBELIEVABLY ADDICTIVE! It is just SO interesting and you will soon get to know a lot of the members as if they were friends from down the road! No-one else ever really understood how excited I got about knitting until I signed up here. It feels great to have people who share the same passion ... and yes, I also have spent quite a bit since I joined, but I've loved every single thing I've bought with no regrets!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Regrets? Never!!! Just lots more fun....


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome from Oregon, USA.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

A hearty "Howdy" from Texas.
I'm looking forward to finished-project pictures of your new addiction.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome from GA....and yes, it could make you go broke...LOL...but as dreamweaver says...cheaper than therapy. I love the site, habit forming, and lots of friends to help you along...


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks girls. I taught myself to knit in 1980 and I've never been able to share with anyone who can appreciate the work involved. Sure the end product is pretty and functional. But I usually do my own designs and that's the challenge to me. I've never met a knitting challenge that I wasn't ready to tackle! Now I have a whole group of people that share my passion, Does it get any better than this?


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and a warm welcome from London in the U.K.

I visit this site every day. A cup of tea whilst reading all the latest posts. Sets me up for the rest of the day.
Plus there is always someone on the site any time of the day. The more you visit this site the more you just love it.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice yarn scores! Welcome to the forum - its too late to turn back now, you're one of us! MUHAHAHA!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Just like family or dear friends catching up. We share news of births, illness, death, and everything in between. I try and get on at least once a day. Enjoy hearing from people all over the world.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome from NE Ohio!
BJ


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi,I'm too new to this site,but already I'm adicted.Now between knitting being on computer and reading I think I have to hire sombody to do housework(which I think is waste of time anyway)


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome from New Hampshire! Happy knitting!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

missdeb42 said:


> I can see I'm going to like it here...I can use some knitting pals.


you are going to like for sure. it's addictive. Welcome from Long Island.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome aboard from Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome from ny .it's nice to have a stash,so when you need a little bit of this and a little bit of that you have it. You will love it here.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

tayana said:


> Hi,I'm too new to this site,but already I'm adicted.Now between knitting being on computer and reading I think I have to hire sombody to do housework(which I think is waste of time anyway)


That is a good idea. I have the same problem...housework takes away from my fun....LOL : )


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Looking at your purchases, I don't feel so guilty because I bought more yarn after checking the resources on this site! The problem is, I already have tons of yarn in my basement. My husband built me shelves that are now full. Feels like I have my own yarn store!!I love the people here and check in daily. Thanks everyone for making me feel "normal"...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks like you and your two cents will fit in nicely. Welcome and you will have loads of fun. Warning, it is an addiction.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from Ohio.


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

missdeb52, did you really buy the yarn shown?  What a haul!!!!!!!!!!!! Love all the colors. What will you  be starting on??


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean! Welcome from New Jersey! ;-)


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome from Maryland and the addiction to knitting!


----------



## Junglehair (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canberra, Australia.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan! We're always happy to have another addict join us!
Jan


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Wellllllllllllllllll I am not one of the "girls" buttttttttttttttttt I am welcoming you from the Lone Star State of Texas. I went to the Goodwill yesterday to see if there was any yarn and came up with a zero. Today I plan on visiting our Tuesday Mornings. Good luck to you and these wonderful people have been invaluable to me personally. joe


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Welcome! Look like we're training you in the right direction!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't feel bad...... I think we are all in the same boat. I just finished a book last night about hoarders.... at least we are collecting something usable..... and don't for get pretty.


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome! I joined a few months ago and it is a daily dose for me too. I did the same thing with Yarn Paradise!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

You are so right about the accumulation of yarn and needles and patterns one MUST acquire when seeing what everyone else is up to - and the bargains they have found! There is no better place for information and tips, and encouragement too. Welcome to a place where your knitting addiction / reading this site addiction is "normal".


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

missdeb42 said:


> I've been getting this forum for some time and I read it daily. I've learned a thing or two and everyone seems totally nice. I figured it's about time I join in. Why not, I've got two cents...
> 
> So here I am with my first post and all I can say is that if I stay here I'm going to be in TROUBLE!
> 
> ...


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, you're in deep! Welcome from California!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am already spending more time on this website than I planned. How can I resist all you lovely people. And I agree...the housework is suffering but, hey, I live alone so who's to say????

What I like best about this site is all the positive feedback and inspiration there is. Living in a warm climate does not make for a lot of knitting pals. Now I know I have somewhere to go for friendship and advice.

Thank you all for your warm welcome and kind words. I'm hoping to know each and everyone on this site.

Do you think I'll ever get to my next project?????


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

missdeb42 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. That's why I keep coming back to this site. Everyone is so nice. But when it comes to knitting I've got OCD. Nothing cuts into knitting time. I must finish and start anew...


Ditto and welcome from Oregon.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to paradise...
I do NOT have ADD....Ooooh lookie yarn!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Codependence loves company.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't wait to visit this site everyday! People are sooo helpful. Love when they post a link to a video which is my personal best way to learn something tricky when knitting. Love the pics of finished products. Very inspiring. Enjoy this site and the lovely people who are so quick to help.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

WELCOME from Middle Tenn. Hope you enjoy this as much as all the rest of us do. Learning, chatting and encouraging should be the motto for this site. It is wonderful. And a terrific way to spend many happy hours. Welcome aboard.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome from Huntington Beach, CA. I Have my cell phone charging on my nightstand so the first thing I do every morning is log into Knitting Paradise. Their is so much help and information to be found here.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome from Pennsylvania!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks again for the welcome girls...and Pruett too!!! I already feel at home!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction. It's wonderful here and you can learn alot. Especially where the best yarn sales are.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Cuts into knitting time, sleeping time, 
cleaning time and my job.
But I love it and we do learn.
Welcome from MA.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Montana Big Sky Country. This is a great site for meeting people from all over the world. Really amazing to think about. Everyone is so friendly. We all have at least one thing in common. We knit and enjoy helping others and along the way get a helping hand for our own knitting problems too.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, KP will do that to you! LOL Welcome from PA. We're glad you're here.


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

I quietly watched for a while also, but it is much more fun to be included.
welcome to the Forum.
Darlene


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome from NW Arkansas! This forum alone is addictive. Love it!


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

Have you found the DBNY site yet? Discontinued Brand Name Yarn.

Good stuff, really good prices. And a good way to "waste" a whole afternoon.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome from San Diego. I think you're going to fit right in!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I joined this site sometime last year, and yes, I "lurked" for quite awhile, too. Only just recently started posting regularly...in fact, my name now says, "a regular" here'....I was so excited when I first saw that - LOL!!! Great info, great fun, and great people! Welcome!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, I have decided something. I think that if all the world leaders would pick up knitting needles and learn to knit, it would relax them and keep their minds busy and we wouldn't have wars and maybe even gas prices would go down. I think it might make much nicer people out of them. We have proved that we can all get along on Knitting Paradise and we are from all over the world. Wouldn't that be nice? Yeah, Right!!!, but it is nice to be able to dream.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I think if we would all be able to meet somewhere,we would still be friendly. I know that's is never going to happen,but you can dream".


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

stitcherann said:


> Have you found the DBNY site yet? Discontinued Brand Name Yarn.
> 
> Good stuff, really good prices. And a good way to "waste" a whole afternoon.


And this is where I'm getting int trouble!!! :roll:


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I feel your "pain"!  

Welcome to the family.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome, looks like you've been bitten by the bug.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome, nice stash of supplies. 
Karne


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :wink:  A big welcome from Australia,you will thrive in your home,many wonderful knitting folk to meet along the way  so many lovely patterns to share ,great info from all...again welcome


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome from another Southern California person. Those of us that "just" crochet are friendly and wacky too. LOL I can testify to that. I only log on here once a day like some others said but the key is... how long does that once a day last!?

Just how do I find the DBNY??


----------



## marilynruth (Aug 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I always used to say it was cheaper than therapy. Now I'm not so sure!!!!!! Welcome from Texas. It is a great site but sure can cut into knitting time. Love it anyhow.


Hi Dreamweaver,What you say is so true,There are so many interesting people and subjects.....Marilynruth.


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

Id ask to borrow some money but I know your broke. hahaha
you got some very nice things and can spend many hours making beautiful work's of art.
I think it's all great, just know that you do not have the correct type of yarn, or size fiber that you will need , and so you will be required to shop again for more and different types of goodies, especially if you join in any swaps around here or other places.

Your home may seam to shrink a little but dont worry, yes you can fit one more skein of yarn in the zippered bag and hide it under your bed. 
And no your husband does not really need two drawers one for socks and one for underclothes. he needs to get rid of some of those things any way, and when he does they would fit nicely into just one drawer. 
You could help him out by just organizing it your self since he works so hard and he's so tired when he comes home. Then there would be an empty drawer and you could put something else there. Let me see if I can think of anything that could go in that spot.......hmmmmmmmmmmm
I got it !!!!...I don't know why it took me so long to figure it out you could put yarn and other notions, or needles or patterns in there.

There are other places around the house to put things like the kids rooms. The attic, the basement, the garage, in your trunk, in the unused suitcases. So so many places.

Alright I am going to end this by saying that on your next shopping spree you need to call me up so that I can go with you. Two can carry more things than just one. hahaha


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome from PA, you really did have a good week! Enjoy yourself, you could be buying something bad lol


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

LuvinCrafts said:


> Welcome from another Southern California person. Those of us that "just" crochet are friendly and wacky too. LOL I can testify to that. I only log on here once a day like some others said but the key is... how long does that once a day last!?
> 
> Just how do I find the DBNY??


I learned to crochet from my maternal grandmother long before I ever started knitting. I love them both equally. And as far as that goes, there are far more stitches and techniques involved in crochet that no one should say "just" when it comes to crochet.

And...forget the DBNY. I'm NOT going to go there. I'm not, I'm not, I'm not!


----------



## goldengrams3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this group but it sure is nice to see that someone else is a big lot, tuesday morning shopper. My family is beginning to think I have more yarn than the yarn shops.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

goldengrams3 said:


> Hello, I am new to this group but it sure is nice to see that someone else is a big lot, tuesday morning shopper. My family is beginning to think I have more yarn than the yarn shops.


Welcome. I'm kind of a newbie, too. I never even knew that Big Lots carried yarn. Or Tuesday Morning for that matter. That's why I say that KP is going to be trouble.....

Living in the desert does not make for a lot of LYS to choose from. I'm a huge internet shopper when it comes to yarn. Now that I know there are closer options I'll finally be able to 'feel' the yarn before I buy and there will be better choices that what Walmart carries because (snob or not) their stuff is crap (pardon my language).


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

missdeb42 said:


> goldengrams3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I am new to this group but it sure is nice to see that someone else is a big lot, tuesday morning shopper. My family is beginning to think I have more yarn than the yarn shops.
> ...


I have to disagree with your opinion of Walmarts...stuff. I have bought Caron Simply Soft there and while it's not alpaca, wool or angora, I really like it for soft everyday stuff. They also have a relatively decent baby yarn selection. I know not all Walmarts carry the same yarn but having just moved back home after spending 15 years away, all them have had Caron. I know a lot of people feel that Red Heart isn't great but I guess it's like everything else...everyone has their own opinion. Their records show that SOMEBODY is buying it. :-D. (I do..lol)


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sorry. I did not mean to impune Walmart or there shoppers of which I am one. But like I said, this is no man's land when it comes to yarn and out Walmart is no exception. When they do have yarn in stock, it's only stuff that's good for afghans and the like. They have nothing lovely to play with. I knit because I like the feel of the yarn in my hands. I have been to some Walmarts that have a huge supply to select from. Sometimes it makes me wish I lived somewhere else.

Just kidding. I love SoCal!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------

